# Cleaning up a fence line



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

A while back I sprayed 4 miles of fence line with Remedy plus a surfactant. It did a great job on the cactus and mesquite but i was totally disappointed in the results killing the KR Bluestem. Any suggestions on the best product to take that out? Too late in the year now due to colder weather? We still get some 80 degree days, just not many. Suggestions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm, here it would be multi flora rose and possibly grapevines in a fencerow, usually a mix of roundup and 2-4d in sprayer water (28% N added in to achieve a 10% mix) takes most everything out, if not we just add brush killer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.bes-tex.com/king-ranch-bluestem

Regards, Mike


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks guys. Mike I appreciate the link, good info there.


----------

